# Guter SMS-Gateway-Anbieter gesucht



## HeinerK (13. Februar 2007)

Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen SMS-Gateway-Anbieter. Vielleicht hat jemand von euch einen speziellen Tipp.
Folgende Eingrenzungen kann ich mít auf den Weg geben:

- Ich will keine Massen-SMS verschicken. Ich habe für eine Firma ein Webinterface
geschrieben, damit die Ihre Mitarbeiter einfach vom PC aus anSMSen können. Es werden wohl kaum mehr als 5 SMS am Tag werden.


Die SMS sollten über CGI abgesetzt werden (HTTP-Gateway). E-Mail-Gateway ist zu unzuverlässig.

PrePaid-Paket kommen nicht an Frage. Die Firma möchte einfach regelmäßig Rechnungen erhalten. Der organisatorische Aufwand ist sonst zu hoch.

Werbung in den SMS ist absolut tabu.
Das beste Angebot, was ich bis jetzt gefunde habe ist 5€ im Monat Grundgebühr und dann 0,10€ pro SMS.

Ich würde mich über rege Vorschläge freuen.


----------



## NomadSoul (13. Februar 2007)

Du könntest selbst eines aufsetzten mittels Kannel, dann wären es nur die Handyvertragskosten (Wo man ja meist Free SMS hat) +die Stomkosten.

Ansonnsten weiss ich nichts zuverlässiges, was sich wirklich lohnen würde. Wenn Du selbst ein SMS Gateway aufsetzt, könntest Du auch SMS empfangen.


----------

